

List of ZSH frameworks, plugins and themes - curiousbiped
https://github.com/unixorn/awesome-zsh-plugins

======
curiousbiped
Inspired by the various awsome-* lists out there, awesome-zsh-plugins is a
collection of ZSH frameworks, plugins & themes.

